# Alan Williams/Kaplan Book



## MOOK (Jul 4, 2009)

In Alan Williams book "Structural Engineering" he used Simpson connectors for wood connection design.

Is this type of connection or type of design in general accepted in SE-II exam?? I wonder if they would accept providiing capacity from manuals rather than doing calcutions for connection design??

Also, Alan Williams referred to the reference "Basic Design Value Cards" for steel design by AISC.

I really did not find this reference anywhere. I even did not find it in AISC website.

Does any body have this reference or know where I can find it?

Thanks Guys


----------



## deviationz (Jul 4, 2009)

MOOK,

You can print them from here

http://www.aisc.org/assets/0/544/550/822bb...09dc41e8cc7.pdf


----------



## McEngr (Jul 4, 2009)

deviationz said:


> MOOK,You can print them from here
> 
> http://www.aisc.org/assets/0/544/550/822bb...09dc41e8cc7.pdf


Simpson is pretty much the standard for wood structural connections in the timber industry. You can use other brands, but they seem to be basic copies of a Simpson standard.


----------



## MOOK (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks deviationz and McEngr

McEngr, this link for AISC cards not for Simpson connectors.

I still wonder if I use this method of design, would it be accepted in SE-II exam? especially it is a lot easier than doing long hand calculations and get factors from NDS, .......etc.

All what you have to do is to get the capacity of the connector from the Standards and compare it to the applied force, that’s it. That's why I feel suspicious about it.

Does any body know how I can get copy of Simpson standards?


----------



## McEngr (Jul 4, 2009)

Mook,

You have a point about simpson. For example: If you were to have to design a strap for a diaphragm chord discontinuity, you could simply specify a simpson strap. However, when I took the SE II, there were only a few questions like that - at least where you were asked an open-ended question to come up with your own design. In my opinion for most cases, they pretty much tell you to design very specifically. For the above mentioned problem, they'd most likely specify a 16 ga coil strap (not mentioning manufacturer), determine the quantity and spacing of 10d nails, and then they'll ask you to draw a picture (detail). One thing you'll notice about Simpson is that their designs will never exceed the wood design strength of the quantity of nails. If they do, there's a limit states prorate or some other explanation. Simpson's connections catalog is on http://www.strongtie.com and you can download the pdf or fill out the order form online. Most of this you probably already know, but it's just fyi.

Good luck!

McEngr


----------



## MOOK (Jul 4, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Mook,
> You have a point about simpson. For example: If you were to have to design a strap for a diaphragm chord discontinuity, you could simply specify a simpson strap. However, when I took the SE II, there were only a few questions like that - at least where you were asked an open-ended question to come up with your own design. In my opinion for most cases, they pretty much tell you to design very specifically. For the above mentioned problem, they'd most likely specify a 16 ga coil strap (not mentioning manufacturer), determine the quantity and spacing of 10d nails, and then they'll ask you to draw a picture (detail). One thing you'll notice about Simpson is that their designs will never exceed the wood design strength of the quantity of nails. If they do, there's a limit states prorate or some other explanation. Simpson's connections catalog is on http://www.strongtie.com and you can download the pdf or fill out the order form online. Most of this you probably already know, but it's just fyi.
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Thanks McENgr, any news about your results?


----------



## McEngr (Jul 6, 2009)

MOOK said:


> Thanks McENgr, any news about your results?


I'll post when I find out. I have my doubts.


----------

